# Okay, Guy and Gals... I need some opinions...



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I figured while my car is being repaired (see; "GTO go BOOM" thread), I figured I might as well do some of the upgrades now... The help I need is with the rims... I have it narrowed down to 4 sets... They are all 18" and VERY fairly priced.... anyway... From left to right 1...2...3...or 4?
Thanks for the help!:cheers


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I like 1 & 3 that's the best I can do with out seeing them in person. My kids 9&11 say go with 3.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

*wheels*

go with # 2


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> I like 1 & 3 that's the best I can do with out seeing them in person. My kids 9&11 say go with 3.



#3 does have kind of a "Hot Wheels" flair to it...no? :cool

Keep in mind... the Goat is PBM with blacked out windows....


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes my only problem with #2 is I do not like the universal bolt pattern, but then again I bet they all look twice as good in person.


----------



## veronicalfb (May 5, 2007)

I like 1 & 2


----------



## Phil's06 (Apr 14, 2007)

1 or 2 would say if your goat is black go with 2. Hey give me a link to the store for 1 lol.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

so far no #4's huh? Kinda...


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I like 2 and 4. No one seemed to like 4, but I think they have a unique look to them and might look pretty good on a black goat.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Phil's06 said:


> 1 or 2 would say if your goat is black go with 2. Hey give me a link to the store for 1 lol.


http://www.lakeshorewheelandtire.co...-5x120-high&wheel-brand=&wheel-finish=&page=0 :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

#2 has my vote.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> #2 has my vote.


...Same rim... different color...


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Joey R said:


> ...Same rim... different color...



...and Chrome...


----------



## Mr Goat (Apr 10, 2007)

I like 2 and 4. 4 the best.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Well... the verdict is in... It's gonna be #1. The other ones were either on back order or just not around anywhere. So, I called and they said #1 was in stock... I bought 'em... 18 x 7.5 with tires. Thanks for the feedback!:cheers


----------



## texgoat (May 11, 2007)

I like #1 the best


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Good choice with number 1.


----------

